# Laybys



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why when I stopped at a layby on a single carriage road this week every lorry that went by tooted its horn? It was a small layby with what appeared to be an emergency telephone.

Bern :?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

May have been the fishnet tights, Bernie dear ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lady's of the night, (or day) also use lay bys usually with a van.
This could well be the reason! :lol:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Was there a Traffic Regulation Order to prohibit non-emergency use? 

Such lay-bys should have a warning sign on the approach and a sign in the lay-by. 

They are common on roads where there is a possibility of long term parking denying space for emergency stops or where there is strong opposition to the construction of a parking lay-by.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I parked in a layby/car park at the side of a cemetery i was visiting in France and they tooted at us as well :?:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bern

I don't know much about French traffic regulations or what time of the day you parked up but Googling finds this on a France info website:

*Overnight parking in a lay-by is not permitted on any road in France.*

Do you think the truck drivers were just trying to warn you not to do that?

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bern

Spykal is quite right, but from our experience there are some caveats.

On major roads and any sort of through route I think it's generally not on to overnight in a layby.

On little minor roads however, where you are clearly unlikely to annoy anyone, it seems to be tolerated. We have overnighted on some of those huge gravelled areas you often find at the roadside, and even on proper laybys on minor, little used roads.

Some of the best are where a very bendy road has been straightened and the unused loops are still accessible, and used as laybys. Even on a busy major roads these seem to be used a lot by French motorhomers.

I would say the deciding factor is whether or not your presence is likely to be a nuisance to anyone else.

Just my two penn'oth.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would agree with Spykal and Zebedee, but add one other thought about using a layby....

could it be that the road is narrow so that space is used as a passing place even if not signed as such? It would depend on the road width - but many C roads here in France are VERY narrow and users often have to use the shoulder to pass, or they use laybys which are there but not signed....

We found similar roads in Norfolk last week where the edges are obviously often used to allow vehicles to pass from the other direction, but are not signed at all...... In some case the edges had been widened into unofficial laybys.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good point Penquin, and it reinforces my "take" on the situation.

It all depends on whether your presence is likely to inconvenience someone else. Awareness of that should mitigate against any late night knocks on the door by M. Le Plodde. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Like other comments above, I reckon they thought you were a "Working Girl" :wink: 

Many of them across France operate from a van parked in such lay-by places. 

What they offer is a quick lay by the side of the road....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I won't ask.

A gentleman simply doesn't reveal how he knows so much about such things! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Tooting*

Sorry about that I won't toot again :lol:


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

It appeared to be an emergency layby which had one of those orange emergency telephones. It was about 11 in the morning so not bothering anyone........... maybe thought I had just stopped for my lunch and a truck would have had problem getting in whilst I was there who knows.........

Bern


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> Like other comments above, I reckon they thought you were a "Working Girl" :wink:
> 
> Many of them across France operate from a van parked in such lay-by places.
> 
> What they offer is a quick lay by the side of the road....


And a couple that we have stopped in for a cuppa and sandwich had "Working Boys" operating for "Working Men" :-( Not seen the good lady sup a cup of tea and scoff a sandwich so fast. )

Nick.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *nickoff wrote - *And a couple that we have stopped in for a cuppa and sandwich had "Working Boys" operating for "Working Men" :-( Not seen the good lady sup a cup of tea and scoff a sandwich so fast. )
> 
> Nick.


That would be a Gayby you stopped at then.

Pete


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

This is getting silly, I am transferring this thread to Fruitcakes immediately!!!! :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry Caulkhead, it has been deemed unsuitable material for there - too much sense.....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't help but feel that if a chap was overcome with loving feelings that it might be foolish to park on a busy road beside an obvious mobile house of ill repute in order to enter and express his feelings.

Imagine if an acquaintance was driving past and saw a car there belonging to some bloke they knew from their local pub. It would be all round town in ten minutes flat. 

Maybe there is no embarrassment about it in catholic France? Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I must be very pure of heart and mind! :roll: 

We've been going to France for nearly 50 years and never noticed any travelling salesgirls parked up!

I think it's quite refreshing to be so naïve and innocent! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The first time we drove into Spain I was waving at all the friendly ladies sitting sunning themselves on their chairs by the roadside. After having passed 30 or 40 I began to think that perhaps there was more to it than just sun bathing, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Zebedee - As the Arch-Pedant I am very impressed by your attention to detail.

Correctly using the diaeresis over the i of naïve shows that you are a man of considerable education.

I am just sorry that you let the side down in so many other ways :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I hate to disillusion you Pippin, but the diarrhoea over the i just appeared as I typed.

Some have greatness thrust upon them! :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My delusions have been shattered. Which reminds me........


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I will be naive and try to see what happens.....

it certainly didn't appear here, whether it will when I post remains to be seen.....

but if not, please accept my profuse apologies at such crass errors appearing, they are not intentional I assure you....... :roll:  

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> I must be very pure of heart and mind! :roll:
> 
> We've been going to France for nearly 50 years and never noticed any travelling salesgirls parked up!
> 
> ...


PM on it's way with some co-ords - all ready to download to Autoroute. :lol:


----------

